# Hallo



## vielzunormal (16 Dez. 2006)

Wollte mich nur mal kurz vorstellen habe mich gerade angemeldet und werde mich jetzt erstmal umschauen , aber ich denke schon das es mir hier gefällt


----------



## AMUN (16 Dez. 2006)

Da heiße ich dich mal willkommen an Board und wie ich sehe hast du dich auch schon etwas umgesehen… ich glaube schon das es dir bei uns gefällt also viel spaß beim durchforsten der Foren  


Gruß
Meister


----------



## spoiler (16 Dez. 2006)

Welcome auch von mir und viel Spass in unserer kleinen Community


----------



## Muli (17 Dez. 2006)

Und auch ich will dich nochmal per "imaginären" Handschlag bei uns willkommen heissen!

ICh wünsche dir viel Spass und hoffe auf eine rege Beteiligung auch in Zukunft!

Liebe Grüße, Muli!


----------

